# Thundershed v1.4 In-Call Volume...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there any fix or any mod to boost the volume for in-call volume? I noticed it is pretty quiet like typical AOSP ROMS are, but I know I have tried some AOSP ROMS that had a volume fix of some sort.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

This might help https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TEST.android.lvh&hl=en. I don't use it but I tried it once and it does have the ability to increase the max volume.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

What kernel are you using?


----------



## tarigand (Oct 21, 2011)

will be keeping an eye on this thread as well because I want to go back to it.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mattes said:


> What kernel are you using?


stock kernel for thundershed


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> This might help https://play.google....droid.lvh&hl=en. I don't use it but I tried it once and it does have the ability to increase the max volume.


might try this if I can't find a different solution, thanks


----------

